
Zaarly’s Founder On How To Get 100,000 Subscribers In 3.5 Months | Business Tips - politikus
http://mixergy.com/how-to-get-members/
======
creamyhorror
I'm not sure I agree with every one of these methods. Incentives for pre-
signups seem a little hollow if people aren't already somewhat excited for the
site. Maybe I'm just overly skeptical of social media marketing in the pre-
launch stage, but I'm interested to know if anyone has found it particularly
effective or otherwise.

